# Service schedule booklet please



## AWDRobert (Feb 9, 2018)

I am not sure how is called in English. I mean the English version of the "Audi Serviceplan Deutschland, Deutsch 05.2014". I imported my second hand TT from there, so I got the german version. I see a lot of info but my german is not good enough.
Can anyone help with a link to download or a scan of first 18 pages in English?
Thank you


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't think UK cars come with a service schedule as it's all digital now

Audi publish the main intervals on their website for Oil/ Inspection services. Everything else should be listed in the myAudi App if you register 


free image storage sites


----------



## AWDRobert (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you J400uk, I registered and installed the app. Tomorrow I will connect to the car.
The service intervals are easy to understand from the booklet, I was interested in the blah blah ...


----------



## stueychewy (Oct 6, 2015)

AWDRobert said:


> Thank you J400uk, I registered and installed the app. Tomorrow I will connect to the car.
> The service intervals are easy to understand from the booklet, I was interested in the blah blah ...


do you mean the manual that helps to explain all of the features of the car and how do things like change the tyres etc? if so that is also online if you register for MyAudi.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

stueychewy said:


> Ddo you mean the manual that helps to explain all of the features of the car and how do things like change the tyres etc? if so that is also online if you register for MyAudi.


I don't think he does.
But if you should want that, also here in PDF form.


----------

